

Ask HN: Payment processing system that available to startups from Turkey? - diorray

I checked Stripe and Braintree but they&#x27;re not available for signups from Turkey, any alternatives?
======
apphrase
Check Paymill. They have a pretty good integration and are one of the
strongest players in the market. They claim that they support Turkey too, but
since I am located somewhere else I cannot check that. Otherwise they are cool
Good luck

------
zachlatta
Despite not (currently) being ideal, allowing users to pay in bitcoin would be
pretty neat.

------
nreece
PayPal?!

~~~
diorray
PayPal's commission too high and integration was not simple as Stripe,
Braintree. If only option is PayPal; i can get a vpos from a bank and its much
easier plus lower commissions

